# BMX-Kaufberatung 5 Kandidaten



## OfficialMurDoc (22. Juli 2018)

Thread kann geschlossen werden!
Hallo Leute,

nach 10 Jahren möchte ich zum BMX Fahren zurück.
Hauptsächlich für Kurzstrecke, Sprünge, kurze Ausflüge in den Dreck und um wieder rein zu kommen bevor ich in den Park springe.

Für den Einstieg habe ich mir ein paar Gebrauchte Bikes aus meiner Gegend ausgesucht. Welches haltet Ihr für die beste Wahl? Habt ihr Erfahrung mit den Bikes?

Eine Liste aller 5 Bikes:
https://www.vitalbmx.com/product/compare/7275-2906-5409-2859-3633

Jedes würde mich Gebraucht ~200€ Kosten bis auf das Fiction Fable und GT Slammer, die bei ~100€ liegen.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe und Antworten!

Gruß,

MurDoc


----------



## OfficialMurDoc (18. Oktober 2018)

Thread kann geschlossen werden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

